# Treasure Island/Yankeetown this past weekend



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I spent a few days down south of here this past weekend with the girlfriend. We fish Crystal River area a lot, but we decided to put some time in at a few other areas we hadn't fished as much before.

Sunday night we fished the beaches outside of John's Pass in Treasure Island. I've fished the pass and the inland waters there mnay times, but I wanted to try the beachfront there outside the jetties. We scoped out a couple spots and on her third cast, Danniella was tight to a good fish. I could here her hooting and hollering and her drag screaming. I got over to her and after a nice fight I lipped the 35" Snook. that thing had the Unfair Rip N Slash waaaay down it's throat but luckily not in a vital area. A few pics and she swam away just fine. We hooked a couple more fish including a big one on a Stikminnow, but the tide slacked off and the bite completely died. We gave it a go and got a nice Snook. couldn't have asked for more.

Tuesday we fished north of Crystal River in Yankeetown. Paul Van Reenan, the owner and designer of Unfair Lures joined us and headed out in the Yaks bright and early.

We started along some oyster piles and grassy edges and I got a nice slot Red on my second cast. Danniella and Paul hit the Ladyfish honeyhole (LOL) and I worked inside a small cove that was showering with baitfish. I made a few casts with no takes and worked my way out to the point on the south end of the cove. On that point was a small oyster pile in about 18" of water. I was scanning around to my left when I heard a big "gulp" right on that oyster pile.

I yelled "BIG TARPON! RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME!!" and I reached for the "heavy" setup I had; a Penn Clash 3000, spooled with 10lb braid and a 30lb fluoro leader mounted on a Fenwick World Class 8-15lb rod :no:

I threw the Rip N Slash 90 at the big Poon on its next roll and on the second twitch, it blew up on it! Off I went.....across the cove....across the flat....across the barge canal....across the whole damn bay!

That 30lb Fluoro held up way longer than expected but after a big jump near a shallow oyster bar she finally parted the light leader. Thank god!!!

We fished around several small islands and small coves and the amount of life was amazing. We caught Redfish, Jack Crevalle, Spanish Mackerel, Snook, Ladyfish and Paul even landed a small Gag Grouper in about 2' of water. Working our way back was the key moment though....

Danniella was working her way into a cove we had seen bait getting destroyed and after a few cast got slammed by a big fish. Immediately this big Snook was airborne and dragged her all over the place. I came over to assist her in landing the fish and in a well-synchronized routine, we landed, photographed and revived the big girl in short order. We didn't get a measurement, but she was longer and heavier than the 35" fish she got two nights previous. She was PUMPED!!! Back to back trips with her getting her personal best Snook. We headed back after that. Absolutely beautiful outing with rods bent nearly the whole time. I can't wait for the next trip down


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Couple more pics


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics Chris!.....no doubt Florida's most exciting inshore sportfish. I chased them every October at Sebastion Inlet for many years!

Maybe in a couple of years with global warming they might make it up here....Although the paper said yesterday the ozone is healing itself:thumbdown: 

great report as usual....thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! I love the nature coast of Florida. Still relatively unchanged compared to the rest of the state


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

great report, thanks.


----------

